# Post spawn big cats



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Hit the River tonight for about 3 hours and managed some really nice cats. Big fish was 45lbs, we had a few double and triple hook ups. What ah night, the big flathead was released to fight another day.

























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










http://youtu.be/c8pws3jhQCc


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice fish Glenn! I'm loading up to hit the choctaw right now after my 30lber.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

That's insane man...


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> Nice fish Glenn! I'm loading up to hit the choctaw right now after my 30lber.


Good luck


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice cats.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Daggone. So you're catching pre and post spawn cats right now? Those fish have to feel good coming in.....


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

auguy7777 said:


> Daggone. So you're catching pre and post spawn cats right now? Those fish have to feel good coming in.....


Pre spawn channel cats and some post spawn Female Flatheads, the male flatheads are still on the nest. Females are roaming about.


----------

